# Is There An Easy Way To Join Two Bigw Pots?



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

Hi AHBs,

After my first brew on a new rig I've been looking at the cheapest way to up the volume without buying bigger pots. Is it possible to just cut out the bottom of a second pot and just silicone them together?
There are plenty of silicones available that are food grade and allow for temperatures over 200c. Can anyone see any drawbacks to this method?
There's hardly any pressure on a joint that's only ever going to be 200mm under the surface and the strength should not be an issue. As a builder and fish guy I sleep well enough with half a tonne of water just off the bedroom and plenty of fixtures around Sydney that rely on nothing more than silicone adhesive. 

Cheers
Ross.


----------



## NickB (20/12/12)

Buy a bigger pot! What you're proposing may work, or you may burn yourself horribly with hot wort...


----------



## Malted (20/12/12)

The problem with these pots is that they are slightly tapered so that they will stack, i.e. the bottom has a smaller diameter than the top. That means you may have quite a gap to fill with silicone.


----------



## Blitzer (20/12/12)

I'm starting to think a Health & Safety video would help a lot of us. Me included.


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Hi AHBs,
> 
> After my first brew on a new rig I've been looking at the cheapest way to up the volume without buying bigger pots. Is it possible to just cut out the bottom of a second pot and just silicone them together?
> There are plenty of silicones available that are food grade and allow for temperatures over 200c. Can anyone see any drawbacks to this method?
> ...


And what happens when you need to pick up the pot? Seriously, dude, that's a pretty effing stupid idea.

Oh whatever, do it. Just please post the fail pics afterwards.
Thanks for making the afternoon more entertaining.

edit: I'm no builder or fish guy, just a DIY guy and a firm believer in Murphy's Law.


----------



## GalBrew (20/12/12)

Yeah, I would advocate the purchase of a 40 or even better 50L pot.


----------



## Verbyla (20/12/12)

Not a good idea. Silicone wont bond the 2 pots together it will only act as a temporary glue. You might get a few brews successfully done using this method but eventually it will bite you in the backside!


----------



## sp0rk (20/12/12)

Just look for a 50L keg on ebay or gumtree
probably cheaper, easier and much more safe


----------



## scottc1178 (20/12/12)

If you are going to do it, video tape it. something very funny and painful is bound to happen.


----------



## warra48 (20/12/12)

No need to be rude to the OP. It's a perfectly reasonable question, and one which others have asked over the years I've frequented this forum. Nothing wrong with exploring budget ideas for equipment.

I've seen Beerisyummy's fish tanks, and they're perfectly safe, and do a brilliant job.

My 40 litre ali pot only costs about $85 back in 2007. Don't think they've gone up much, if any, since then. That's about the cost of a couple of slabs of decent beer.


----------



## sponge (20/12/12)

There's some cheap aluminium 40L pots on eBay etc. that will be much better than a silicone solution.


----------



## scottc1178 (20/12/12)

sp0rk said:


> Just look for a 50L keg on ebay or gumtree
> probably cheaper, easier and much more safe




I agree, I have 2 x 50 litre kegs, one as a HLT with an element and an stc-1000, and the other as a boiler. they work brilliantly.

all you need is a grinder and a few stainless cutting discs to take the top out, and a decent quality hole saw to put in the taps.


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

petesbrew said:


> And what happens when you need to pick up the pot? Seriously, dude, that's a pretty effing stupid idea.
> 
> Oh whatever, do it. Just please post the fail pics afterwards.
> Thanks for making the afternoon more entertaining.
> ...



I'm glad to keep you entertained mate. 
Not that it really bothers me, but in my own defence I use plenty of different products on a day to day basis and I'm well aware of the capapilities of different materials. Many people doubt the holding capacity of silicone and I suppose I would have had the same doubts 15 years ago.
Today I can safely say that your'e the one who sounds a little stupid, although I can see why you'd think it would fail. A lack of understanding is to blame and I wouldn't expect any less from a weekend warrior. 
If you can't stick two pots together with the appropriate silicone and get 20+years of useful adhesion then maybe this sort of thing isn't for you. For fecks' sake, I haven't even said I'm going to do it. I was simply toying with the idea.

I assure you that if I did decide to stick the two pots together, without the use of a razor and some soapy water, no one on this forum would be able to get them apart. Flame throwers excluded of course.

On another note, WTF would anyone try to pick up a pot with 30-40l of scalding hot wort onboard? How does one do that safely? 

Oh, I just read it again. "....when you need to pick up the pot? Seriously, dude, that's a pretty effing stupid idea." I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

Malted said:


> The problem with these pots is that they are slightly tapered so that they will stack, i.e. the bottom has a smaller diameter than the top. That means you may have quite a gap to fill with silicone.



Thanks for the input.
I already factored that in and it would actually make the join easier to fill. It's no more than 5mm all round and if it were 20-25mm wide it would be one seriously strong joint.

The things I was wondering about are cleaning issues or anything that could affect the flavour of a wort. No one seems to mind about the use of silicone gaskets, or hosing for that matter. 
As someone who is new to the brewing game I was just putting it out there. Just incase I missed some obvious problem specific to brewing.

Cheers

Ross.


----------



## Cocko (20/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I already factored that in and it would actually make the join easier to fill. It's no more than 5mm all round and if it were 20-25mm wide it would be one seriously strong joint.



Or you could cut the bottom off one and make the cut off bottom end the top of the double pot. So join the 2 original tops of the pots, being the same size.

Not that I think your plan will work but please keep us posted.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

GalBrew said:


> Yeah, I would advocate the purchase of a 40 or even better 50L pot.




That's probably what I'll end up doing. For now it's just a budget thing which I can overcome by simply throwing a spare element into the spare pot and doing a side by side batch.
It would just be a whole lot easier if I could use what I have on hand to make a bigger vessel.


----------



## poppa joe (20/12/12)

I remember BATZ saying he had 2 20Lt Pots joined.??
Ask Batz... :unsure: 
Cheers
PJ


----------



## Nick JD (20/12/12)

Make beer in the first 19L pot, and put the other one on your head so the satellites can't hear your thoughts.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/12/12)

I find this quite an interesting idea - more interesting given the fact that it is being floated by someone with extensive experience using silicon in a non trivial way.

Concerns for me would be

1 - OK silicon is strong. Is it going to stay that way after it gets heated to 100 for a couple of hours, cooled down again and repeat..... presumably dozens of times. I have no doubt it would hold the first time - will it hold the 20th or 50th time? You dont want to find out the answer is no just as your favourite kitten walks past the brew pot. I've never heard of silicon being used in this sort of application before... maybe it is and its just something I've never heard of, but it would be worth checking out before you decide to go ahead. If its not used this way, there's probably a reason.

2 - My shower. In my shower there is silicon sealant stopping the water I rinse my goolies with, from falling on the downstairs neighbor's heads. It doesn't leak - but there is an impressive array of unscrubable mold growing between it and the tiles. Unscrubable things make brewers sad. No idea if that would happen with the way you intend to bond the surfaces - but you're the pro and its a question I'd be asking of you if this were my idea

3 - Internal shame. You spend $40 on 2 woolies pots, an hour or two of your time cutting them up and sticking them back together again and you will have.... an ugly, cheap arsed, stuck together work around pot. Sure it might work perfectly and if ghetto cheaping out is your thing - it will probably bring a smile to your face every time you use it. BUT - if you're like most homebrewers I've ever met - what'll actually happen is that you're going to spend the next year or so looking at that thing and dying inside a tiny bit whenever you see it. Eventually you'll cough up the cash to buy the pot that deep inside you always knew you should have bought in the first place, relegate the silicon wonder to the darkest back coner of the shed and wish you'd saved yourself the $40 and the thinning of your self esteem.

I sort of want you to do it just to prove it works - hell, I remember asking on this forum once why people were so fixated on tig/mig welding of fittings for brew vessels when a nice silver solder job could be done at home by anyone with a bernzomatic torch. People howled and told me how the solder would melt on my burner and how it would never be strong enough. I considered offering to solder two bits of brass together and paying $1000 to anyone who managed to get them apart again with anything short of a pair of bolt cutters and another torch.....

I dont think its that good an idea and I dont think you should actually do it ... but I do like the lateral thinking and I do think people need to open their minds up a bit on occasion (except me of course)

TB


----------



## Batz (20/12/12)

poppa joe said:


> I remember BATZ saying he had 2 20Lt Pots joined.??
> Ask Batz... :unsure:
> Cheers
> PJ




Not me poppa, I've never joined two pots together.

To our original poster go with a keg mate, I'm sure someone here would have one for you. 
I have one here that a once mate asked me to look out for, yours if you can get it.

Batz


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

Cocko said:


> Or you could cut the bottom off one and make the cut off bottom end the top of the double pot. So join the 2 original tops of the pots, being the same size.
> 
> Not that I think your plan will work but please keep us posted.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Thanks for the input.
I'm not sure if I'm reading that right. From what I can tell the joint would be tiny and wouldn't hold much.

At this stage I'm tempted to go to the garage and do it, just to prove a point. For now I'll leave it as the simple question that it was until I see a few more setups in action.

It's funny how much attention this post got on a safety standpoint when most posted DIY setups involving electricity are seriously dangerous. 
I guess I'll just go watch my reef, which is held together by nothing more than silicone, using joints much smaller than proposed, carrying over half a meter of pressure and being subjected to the constant back and forth of the standing wavemaker. 
I'll take a beer along of course.

Cheers.


----------



## mje1980 (20/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Hi AHBs,
> 
> After my first brew on a new rig I've been looking at the cheapest way to up the volume without buying bigger pots. Is it possible to just cut out the bottom of a second pot and just silicone them together?
> There are plenty of silicones available that are food grade and allow for temperatures over 200c. Can anyone see any drawbacks to this method?
> ...




If you're that tight, drive past a pub/bowlo late at night and grab a keg. 

Seriously, read Thirsty boys 3rd point 3 or 4 times. Do it once, do it right.


----------



## mje1980 (20/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I'm not sure if I'm reading that right. From what I can tell the joint would be tiny and wouldn't hold much.
> 
> At this stage I'm tempted to go to the garage and do it, just to prove a point. For now I'll leave it as the simple question that it was until I see a few more setups in action.
> ...




What point would you prove? that bodgy crap can be done?. Even if it held up for years, its still a bodgy setup. If you're happy with that, go ahead. Comparing a fish tank and 2 pots stuck together with silicon for boiling liquid is a little different.


----------



## Batz (20/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I'm not sure if I'm reading that right. From what I can tell the joint would be tiny and wouldn't hold much.
> 
> At this stage I'm tempted to go to the garage and do it, just to prove a point. For now I'll leave it as the simple question that it was until I see a few more setups in action.
> ...




I use silicone in power stations that will withstand 800C, food grade it is not. You want to try it B.I.Y. then have a go,


> Whatever you can do, or dream you can do, begin it.
> Boldness has genius, power, and magic in it. Begin it now..
> -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## tourist (20/12/12)

It makes me happy to know I'm not the only person who has stupid ideas.


Good luck with it, but I have a feeling it won't be worth the time/money/effort.


----------



## scottc1178 (20/12/12)

sounds like you may be handy with the silicon gun, so you probably have a better idea of what will hold than i do, but the other point that hasn't really been mentioned is that joins or seams aren't ideal in any brewing vessels, as they can harbor bacteria, something seamless or at least incredibly smooth is going to be easier to keep sanitised. go the keggle, you wont look back.


----------



## browndog (20/12/12)

You can't rely on the silicone to hold the pots together, it will eventually give. However, if you were to add 10 or so rivets around the join then they will take care of the structural side leaving the silicone to do the sealing. I reckon even a Builder can put a couple of pop rivets in.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

Batz said:


> Not me poppa, I've never joined two pots together.
> 
> To our original poster go with a keg mate, I'm sure someone here would have one for you.
> I have one here that a once mate asked me to look out for, yours if you can get it.
> ...



"To the bat cave". I've got one too. A little tight on space though.

Fire up the bat mobile and punch in the address on the GPS. I-t-'-s -n-o-t -o-n -the....... Thanks for the offer nonetheless.

Have a good one.


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

mje1980 said:


> What point would you prove? that bodgy crap can be done?. Even if it held up for years, its still a bodgy setup. If you're happy with that, go ahead. Comparing a fish tank and 2 pots stuck together with silicon for boiling liquid is a little different.



All I did was pose a question. To have several people call me an idiot for suggesting a product will do exactly what it's designed to do seems stupid to me. It was just a question after all and not all that unreasonable.

How hot does boiling water get again? hotter than the 250c plus rating on a basic structurally rated adhesive silicone.

Anyway, my intention was not to annoy people. Bodgy crap as an end result works as a negative against joining two pots for me.


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I find this quite an interesting idea - more interesting given the fact that it is being floated by someone with extensive experience using silicon in a non trivial way.
> 
> Concerns for me would be
> 
> ...



All good points. Thanks for the detailed response with useful input.


----------



## ian_2005 (20/12/12)

I picked up a 50L keg from Gumtree for $20, and another 2 on ebay for $35 each

Try placing a wanted ad on gumtree, you never know your luck, and its free !


----------



## stakka82 (20/12/12)

As above, 2 Big W pots cost $40.

I got my 32 litre pot from a 2 buck shop for $40.


----------



## Beerisyummy (20/12/12)

Thanks for all the replies. I have enough info now.

Is There An Easy Way To Join Two Bigw Pots?, just playing with the idea for now.
The concensus is no. 

After my first brew on a new rig I've been looking at the cheapest way to up the volume without buying bigger pots.
The concensus is don't bother and buy more gear. Awsome.

Cheers

Ross.


----------



## Silver (20/12/12)

For the sake of doing this project I can offer the following. As a sheet metal worker I would be inclined to consider a 20mm to 25mm lap joint and sweat solder with a 70/30 solder. If your joint is covered by a fluid there will be no concern with the solder melting and the join giving way. If you were to pop a few rivets in there you would need to sweat some solder around them also.


----------



## tinnyhaha (21/12/12)

Hi all,

Silicon compounds react differently at varying temperatures, food grade or not. Be very careful with this project or at best you may note some unusual flavours in your precious beer.
More importantly WTF is wrong with you guys. Aluminium is absolutely off limits if you care about yourself or the health of those who drink your beer.
I personally support the idea of being inventive. If fact, as home brewers we probably spend more time creating then brewing but lets not loose site of the end result, which is great quality beer. Not some amber muck that tastes of a chemical cocktail and melts your brain cells to the point where you can't remember your own name.


Cheers
Tinny


----------



## GuyQLD (21/12/12)

At the risk of going completely OT why is Aluminium completely off limits? Aluminium is one of the more abundant elements on this rock we live on and it's in almost bloody everything. The amount of Aluminium that comes off a pot of boiling wort an into solution is quite minimal and well within safe limits.

And if you've been told that Aluminium gives you alzheimer's there's been a bit of an update there. Alzheimer's isn't cause by aluminium build up in your brain, rather it causes aluminium to build up once you have the disease. 

Can't remember if the OP was BIABing or not - any reason you can't just split your batches and double BIAB or maxiBIAB? or is this what you're already doing? 

I can't tell from the OP as it only says "rig" but if I had on hand 2 19L BigW pots I'd be off to spotlight for 1 metre of voile for about $6 (probably just a bit more than your silicon) and have worry free and hassle free brewing.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/12/12)

Aluminium does so give you alzheimers....

It collects under the skin of your head forming a kind of internal tinfoil hat. This tinfoil hat blocks out the signals from the alien satelites - and as everyone knows (well, everyone who hasn't been eating food cooked in aluminium pots) your memories are actually stored on alien servers located in a crater on the dark side of the moon and bounced into your brain in a giant, planet wide, people based version of cloud computing - a term which you'd find terribly amusing if only you knew what they really stored in the "clouds".......


----------



## petesbrew (21/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> I'm glad to keep you entertained mate.
> Not that it really bothers me, but in my own defence I use plenty of different products on a day to day basis and I'm well aware of the capapilities of different materials. Many people doubt the holding capacity of silicone and I suppose I would have had the same doubts 15 years ago.
> Today I can safely say that your'e the one who sounds a little stupid, although I can see why you'd think it would fail. A lack of understanding is to blame and I wouldn't expect any less from a weekend warrior.
> If you can't stick two pots together with the appropriate silicone and get 20+years of useful adhesion then maybe this sort of thing isn't for you. For fecks' sake, I haven't even said I'm going to do it. I was simply toying with the idea.
> ...


First things first. I'm not calling you stupid, just your idea. That's why we wear flamesuits right?

Yep fair enough, you obvoiusly know heaps more about silicon uses than me. To me it's those half used tubes that sit in the garage and are always clogged up when I need to use them.

Thirsty boy's points made perfect sense.
And the point about picking up a pot part filled with boiling wort? Depends on the situation, but sometimes it has to be handled.
The question still entertained me, and the replies a lot more helpful than mine.

Totally agree with your point on all the wiring questions regarding the STC1000's. Scary reading those threads.


----------



## pk.sax (21/12/12)

That's it! I'll be making my next pot out of aluminium foil.


----------



## JaseH (21/12/12)

Duct Tape FTW.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (21/12/12)

GuyQLD said:


> Aluminium is one of the more abundant elements on this rock we live on and it's in almost bloody everything.


Including every beer you've ever drunk - regardless of kettle composition.

I can't believe people are still spinning this Alzheimer's garbage in this day and age. It's been maybe 40 years since anyone who knows anything has taken such claims seriously.


----------



## Nick JD (21/12/12)

bum said:


> Including every beer you've ever drunk - regardless of kettle composition.
> 
> I can't believe people are still spinning this Alzheimer's garbage in this day and age. It's been maybe 40 years since anyone who knows anything has taken such claims seriously.



Yeah, everyone knows it's the chromium in stainless that gives you Alzheimers. 

But seriously: they're about to recategorise Alzheimers as type 3 diabetes...


----------



## bum (21/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> But seriously: they're about to recategorise Alzheimers as type 3 diabetes...


Just Googled this. Mind = blown.


----------



## Lecterfan (21/12/12)

I haven't looked into this at all beyond a quick google (and I'm unlikely to, let's face it), but a link/classification like this goes a long way in explaining why the plaque build ups in the brain associated with Alzheimer's had not yet had a directionality applied to their correlation.


----------



## Nick JD (21/12/12)

I read the New Scientist article on it last week.


----------



## stux (21/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> I read the New Scientist article on it last week.



If you dig into it further they then say that the insulin resistance is perhaps caused by nitrosamines. You know the nitrates in cured meats. 

So salami causes Alzheimer's


----------



## Toper (21/12/12)

mje1980 said:


> If you're that tight, drive past a pub/bowlo late at night and grab a keg.


 It might surprise you,but this is called theft.I'm surprised no-one has pulled you up on it yet.


----------



## Blitzer (21/12/12)

If you got two big W pots, and you don't want to buy more equipment.

Why not just boil seperate wort in both add together and ferment together? Or buy another FV and do two different batches..? 
I would much prefer 15l of two different beers anyway than 30l of one.


----------



## bum (21/12/12)

Because that is a pain in the arse.

Go full volume or go home.


----------



## mje1980 (21/12/12)

toper01 said:


> It might surprise you,but this is called theft.I'm surprised no-one has pulled you up on it yet.



Obviously. I thought it was about as stupid an idea as two pots stuck together with silicon, just stupid in a different way. Sorry, I don't always think properly because of my type 3 diabetes


----------



## QldKev (21/12/12)

By the time you buy 2 x 19L pots and some decent silicone, you could have got a better 50L keg cheaper!

If you can't afford it, give up drinking beer and drink water for a while until you save up enough $.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/12)

Silicon wont work, dont even bother trying.

My kettle consists of 2 BigW pots joined at the top edge, I then had to cut the bottom out of the top pot. Yes they are tapered. I actually silver soldered them together, but if you have never silver soldered, dont try to as it was a right PITA due to the metal being so thin. You also need a proper flux and solder rods that will bond to stainless. Cant remember the exact flux, but you need to go to a proper welding shop to get it. I also soldered a brass threaded tube in to attach a tap.

I enquired about getting it mig/tig welded but not many where keen to do it.

They can be joined, but a lot of effort.

It looks as ugly as a naked brewer, but does work. 

Its a shame that stealing kegs is illegal <_<


----------



## angus_grant (21/12/12)

Why not join the two tops together. So one normal way up and the other one upside down??? That's what I'll be doing for the extended malt pipe on my Brau-clone!!

Just need some latches to clip them together.

KISS!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/12)

angus_grant said:


> Why not join the two tops together. So one normal way up and the other one upside down??? That's what I'll be doing for the extended malt pipe on my Brau-clone!!
> 
> Just need some latches to clip them together.
> 
> KISS!!


I

I soldered the top rims together so one was upside down, then just cut the top/bottom out.

Latches wont work, they will always leak and need some sort of gasket.


----------



## angus_grant (21/12/12)

he he, how did I completely miss your post. :huh: I haven't even been drinking!!!!!

Yeh, I figured I will need a gasket to seal the two pots. But given that I am using it as a malt pipe inside the main vessel, it probably isn't as critical to prevent leaks as if you were using it as a normal kettle. Just need to prevent grain getting through the gap.


----------



## Nick JD (21/12/12)

Why not just get one of the $39.95 Big W 40L pots? 




















Nah, they don't exist. But I got ya.

EDIT: why don't they exist? Why is a 19L pot a dollar a liter, and everything else is nutso expensive? 

Surface area to volume ratios dictate that the bigger the volume, the less metal needed! Where are the $40, 40L pots?


----------



## Maheel (21/12/12)

i have (or maybe i binned it?) two 19l pots welded lip to lip that was done with a mig 

it looked like crap but it did work and did not leak 

i didnt make beer in it but...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/12)

I would have preferred mig welding, soldering heats and buckles the metal. The hardest bit was trying to hold them in place


----------



## real_beer (21/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have enough info now.
> 
> Is There An Easy Way To Join Two Bigw Pots?, just playing with the idea for now.
> The concensus is no.
> ...


 :lol: Just like at the end of an Elvis concert in the 70's, Ross has left the building & moved on about 25 replies ago.

Thankyou & goodnight.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (21/12/12)

Craftbrewer have 70L pots for $140. Cant go wrong.


----------



## philmud (1/1/13)

Quick question re: using a 50L keg for BIAB, do you make a lid out of the top of the keg? If not, is it a PITA keeping a consistent mash temp?


----------



## keifer33 (1/1/13)

You can make a lid or just buy a glass one from target, kmart, bigw or ikea and cut the size of the lid.


----------



## Beerisyummy (2/1/13)

real_beer said:


> :lol: Just like at the end of an Elvis concert in the 70's, Ross has left the building & moved on about 25 replies ago.
> 
> Thankyou & goodnight.



Thankyou very much.......

I just unsubscribed, took a step back and evaluated the situation from a better standpoint. I can't believe it's still going and shows up in the recent thread list.

For all those who took the time to offer sensible advice, I owe you a response. Thanks for your input. I appreciate it.

I did what I said I was going to do and observed another brewers process. This has given me the basis for a simple setup that will suit my situation and budget restraints.
Yes I can go out and buy a heap of new equipment, but I'm choosing not to. To be quite honest, I'm pretty sure no one will care about the look of my setup except the people on a forum such as this. If the beer tastes bad, that's a different story.
In regards to joining the two pots together, I've looked into it and it would not be a difficult task if done correctly. All in all about a 20min job if you have the right gear on hand.
However, I have decided to move away from this approach as it seems unnecessary. A gasket from my local gasket maker and a few DIY clips would do a better job but there is an easier way it seems.
My approach at this stage is to use the three BigW pots on hand to create a mini bastardised rig that will pack down into a small space and be useful for other things like cooking mudcrabs ( that's what I keep telling myself at least). 
The rig will require another bucket which I can deal with. Apart from that, all I really want is to brew a single 20-25l batch with the possibility of half batches for experimentation.


----------



## Fish13 (2/1/13)

lol at mig welding not warping pots.. I thought someone would of suggested welding them in place of silicon...

Anyway head down to the local op shop. get big pot or urn. Even auctions might be the go...


----------

